# People Will Do Anything When Starving



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.theorganicprepper.com/surviving-in-a-venezuelan-city/



> by J.G. Martinez D.
> Surviving in a Venezuelan city is a lot different than it is in a country retreat. Each location has its own problems and benefits. I wrote before about the dangers of rural retreats and today I will write about the dangers in a city. You must not underestimate people because they are different then they deal with hunger and poverty.
> 
> I would like to dissect a little bit about the importance of a parameter that is paramount for "the retreat," or whatever you may want to call it. Location is everything when it comes to your safety, especially when you live in the city.


This guy has a clue. He lived it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

NOTE: In the Nazi death camps, there were small bunkers, where people were put into, and did not come out alive. The bathroom provided to them was a bucket, it was put in, and taken out after a while. It usually cam back empty, because the prisoners ate their own feces and drank their own piss.

In Venezuala, they must be eating their cats and dogs by now, and it will get worse. I will leave it to everyone's imagination on that one. Just glancing at the article, the country seems to be in a predation mode, where the strong overcome the weak, and take away supplies. I don't know how bad it will get, but I figure it will go into full meltdown, and the people will become animals.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh the joys of universal socialism. How bright and wise are our Democratic politicans and hacks that love our country so much that they want us to be exactly like Venezuela.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

a good place to start.....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0425091724/?tag=mh0b-20&hvadid=77721830506256&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5nwbx99bkl_e


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A model for FEMA camps?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> NOTE: In the Nazi death camps, there were small bunkers, where people were put into, and did not come out alive. The bathroom provided to them was a bucket, it was put in, and taken out after a while. It usually cam back empty, because the prisoners ate their own feces and drank their own piss.
> 
> In Venezuala, they must be eating their cats and dogs by now, and it will get worse. I will leave it to everyone's imagination on that one. Just glancing at the article, the country seems to be in a predation mode, where the strong overcome the weak, and take away supplies. I don't know how bad it will get, but I figure it will go into full meltdown, and the people will become animals.


I understand pets, rats and zoo animals are on the menu there now.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5449023/Venezuelans-eat-rats-dogs-economy-nosedives.html


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This has been going on for a long time. This was reported last March:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.mi...orld/americas/venezuela/article206950449.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A reason that the people have not been able to kick out the commies yet.



> How Gun Control Became An Instrument Of Tyranny In Venezuela - OpEd


How Gun Control Became An Instrument Of Tyranny In Venezuela ? OpEd ? Eurasia Review


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> A reason that the people have not been able to kick out the commies yet.
> 
> How Gun Control Became An Instrument Of Tyranny In Venezuela ? OpEd ? Eurasia Review


These tactics and policies are all part of the Democratic and RINO playbook. Take the guns then do what you want. No one can oppose you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking at Venezuela and still, we elect people like this twit, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez.



> Socialism is an economic disease born of envy and ignorance. Unfortunately both abound in our present politics. The sickness has found an attractive spokeswoman-perhaps, sadly, the voice of her generation.


https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-the-voice-of-an-ignorant-generation.print


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The people gave up their guns, now they pay the price. Sucks to be stupid.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Why do they stay there??

Options

1. Stand up demand change and force a government change or force them to kill so many people that better countries step in

2. move to another location out of high crime low food area

3. move to place where you can be a hunter gatherer


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> 2. move to another location out of high crime low food area


Well, people move for lots of reasons. For example, when the rural areas around Milwaukee were converted to the suburbs, my Dad was one of the first people to move out. In fact, he disliked people so much he bough the lot furthest back in new subdivision. I have an old black and white picture from the 1950s taken from the highway and my Dad's house was the only one there, so far back it looked like a little cottage.

I will give you this, I think a sparse supply is food is only one reason for moving, but all items share a common factor--some form of survival. In my Dad's case, Milwaukee was starting to have shootings and burglaries. My Mother had just lost a child, and I believe this was my Dad's move to "save his family." You know this in history as "white flight."


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

It’s shoes, clothes, glasses, watches, jewelry, hairdo, speech patterns, what’s in your eyes, attitude. To name a few things.... If you’re in close proximity to an intelligent criminal they may even note that your hands aren’t calloused...This may indicate you are both soft, and may have more money.

Who do you keep company with? It’s not just about you; it’s about who you are seen with too. 

Imo this guy knows very little actually, and he got lucky. He does provide value though to those who do not understand how criminals think. It’s a start.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My hands have long since lost their calluses. In my case, it would be a false "criminal signal." And I'll bet there are lot of preppers here who have a valid job where most of the work is on a computer. To that, how many had karate or target shooting hobbies from the time they were in their teens?

I think the criminal in this scenario would have made a very serious and/or fatal mistake.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> My hands have long since lost their calluses. In my case, it would be a false "criminal signal." And I'll bet there are lot of preppers here who have a valid job where most of the work is on a computer. To that, how many had karate or target shooting hobbies from the time they were in their teens?
> 
> I think the criminal in this scenario would have made a very serious and/or fatal mistake.


You are right if they jumped you immediately for having soft hands. If they did that though they wouldn't be very intelligent.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

It’s a combination of everything tourist. 

If you got hard eyes and soft hands. What do I make of that if your 55 or 65 years old? I’d say you were packing but that depends on your demeanor too.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> I understand pets, rats and zoo animals are on the menu there now.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5449023/Venezuelans-eat-rats-dogs-economy-nosedives.html


Indubitably true, and they would be out in the jungle hunting, if they had guns. 
I am sure that some of the smarter ones have made slings, and hunt with them; I would say that snares have enjoyed a renaissance.







Look where Columbia is, and suddenly the whole neighborhood, looks like Hell. And this is bad news for Brazil; there must be people going over their border.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > I understand pets, rats and zoo animals are on the menu there now.
> ...


there are people coming here, but Colombia gets much more migrants than Brazil does. And they cross the border in the poorest region of the country. Most brazilians ( me included) do not mind receiving some people in need, but there way to much coming in into a small and poor state. The government was sending them south in buses&#128514;. Most of those who come are starving and sick.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> there are people coming here, but Colombia gets much more migrants than Brazil does. And they cross the border in the poorest region of the country. Most brazilians ( me included) do not mind receiving some people in need, but there way to much coming in into a small and poor state. The government was sending them south in buses&#128514;. Most of those who come are starving and sick.


I am sympathetic to their plight, what can you do if you are starving? I pity them, but they followed a Pied Piper, willingly or unwillingly, in Chavez.
And it looks like Meduro is as bad or worse that he was; I don't see a happy future for them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> If you got hard eyes and soft hands. What do I make of that if your 55 or 65 years old? I'd say you were packing but that depends on your demeanor too.


What I'm packing hasn't changed since 1978. And yes, you came close to guessing my age, but it's my 'demeanor' that has really changed. Let me explain.

I was the jokester of the MC. In fact, we had several trying to wrest the title from me. An angry nature or a brutish disposition wasn't really our style--unless harassed.

That changed a lot when this far left liberal thing vomited all over the country. "Toxic masculinity"? Let's see Infected Occasional Cortex* sell that to the Frisco Angels. Now I have my head on a swivel and I carry more weapons than I did during my younger years. I've lost faith in just exactly where America is going. I don't even think wasting money at the UW Madison generates a thirst for learning, or even promotes the fun aspect of being that age. If I was a millennial I'd learn how to "fix things." As a boomer, my Dad rode me about getting a diploma. It was worthless, every boomer got a diploma. Where were the car mechanics?

Here's an example. One of my friends is a retired cop. He leaves the mall by 3:00PM. He only leaves from one exit, a door at J.C. Penneys. They have private security, and that's a retired cop. Two days ago my wife and I saw four squads and one unmarked car. Out in front of Barnes and Noble's there were seven or eight cops in full unitform.

I just love those cards they give you with your purchase that say, "Tell us about your experience." I'm always tempted to write, "_Without a firearm I wouldn't even park in your lot_."

That might sound catty, but every cop who "got involved" has been sued.

*_I can never remember her name_.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Desperation brings out the worst in people, a side they didn't know existed until faced with it. These will be the same people who say out loud many times over again, "how did this happen" after SHTF.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

BookWorm said:


> Desperation brings out the worst in people, a side they didn't know existed until faced with it. These will be the same people who say out loud many times over again, "how did this happen" after SHTF.


How did this happen and where is the government? My plan is to ride out the month or so after SHTF while they thin their numbers by attrition, starvation, and violence.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> Desperation brings out the worst in people, a side they didn't know existed until faced with it. These will be the same people who say out loud many times over again, "how did this happen" after SHTF.


They will be some of the early casualties.



Prepared One said:


> How did this happen and where is the government? My plan is to ride out the month or so after SHTF while they thin their numbers by attrition, starvation, and violence.


The government will be missing, or it will be taking part in a crack down, because that is all that they know. But, whether it is civilian who are lost in the woods, or out-of-control government sorts, they stand a good chance of being ambushed, killed and stripped clean. Hunter's/Killer's will be out for what they can get; and they know that houses have groceries, and soldiers have M-16"s, and MRE's.


----------

